# Hoses and garlic



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi, got my sister round shes got a cob she was told she could feed her horse garlic granals but does she need to mix it with hoof kind? 


Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

If you are going to feed garlic it's best to buy one specifically for horses. Usually comes as a powder or small granules. Just mix it in with the feed. There is no need to add garlic though if you are already feeding a complete feed.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I feed garlic to my horse once a day, I tried the granules but found the powder worked better and star enjoyed it more for some reason! 
I feed it for the flies in the summer, Not sure how exactly it works but it really does! Last year she was covered in bites and had to have a fly rug on all the time but so far this year (you have to feed it a certain while before the summer, roughly the november before) she hasnt even been fased by them and she is out without a rug all the time!
I would swear by feeding it now 
I just ad a little scoop into one of her daily feeds and mix it in!


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

I always fed my horses garlic powder that you buy from the feed shop, it certainly works against flies in the summer and also is good for their heart and immune system, so a good supplement to feed all year round. I used to feed garlic and seaweed supplements, but then quite a few years ago now I found Summer Shine/Winter Glow from Equus healthcare which has garlic and seaweed in it, as well as linseed, spearmint and fenurgreek. I swear by summer shine/winter glow it is a brilliant supplement with great allround health benefits


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Garlic is very good for the horses immune system, this is one of the reasons why I CAN'T feed it in summer, if my mare get's bitten by a fly she has a really bad reaction when fed garlic, this is why it should not be fed to horses/ponies with sweet itch.


----------



## Aromat (Jul 11, 2011)

hope this helps but i used to put galic oil which i purchased from my health food shop all over my horses in the summer to help with the problem with flys...mix it with water 1st in a spray bottle..if the horses like being sprayed..if not i used neat on a cloth..the horses or ponies do smell but it dose help..


----------



## FloydnFloss (Jul 20, 2011)

Just a small note, be cautious not to feed too much garlic, as it has been linked with causing anaemia (and I have seen this first hand with a horse)

All of mine (bar the mini-shettie) have had a small amount of garlic added to their feeds, for heart health and for help with the flies in summer

Sarah


----------



## harley83 (Aug 16, 2011)

is it true you shouldn't feed garlic to horses with sweet itch, i always told that you should to keep away the flies.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I've never heard of this and I can't think of any reason not to. Sweet itch is caused by an allergic reaction to midges and garlic is well known as a deterrent to flies and midges.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

We always used to mix garlic puree in sunflower oil and just give it a shake before pouring it on their breakfast, dinner and tea.


----------



## Sullycat (Jul 27, 2011)

Garlic isn't good for horses longterm as it strips the good bacteria from the gut. It can also make horses more itchy.


----------

